# consumer buyers guide



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

well i notice there is alot of threads on here on people asking what kinda wheelers they should buy and the pro and cons of each, so i thought of having everyone give there opinion on bikes they own or have own, like and dislikes:


2007 honda rubicon 500:

likes-good all around bike, great for first timers getting into riding, loved it when i was a pure trail rider and light mud, ran 27inch 589's with hmf pipe and jet kit, 

dislikes-lacked the wow factor, no speed demon, didnt have much low end grunt even in low or in 1st gear when switched to esp, i had constant trouble with angle sensor (bought a lemon lol) and i didnt like the sra

2007 yamaha grizzly:

likes-awesome machine, thought it was really comfortable, love the power steering, and the 4wd drive with diff push button diff lock, had decent low end grunt stock, ran 27inch swamplites all stock with no problem, has good enough power to do what you want but not enough to stain your underwear, loved the fuel injection

dislikes-lack of overall power for a 700, didnt like the way the handle bars felt when riding, not very good ground clearence

2005 kawisaki brute force 750:

likes- bought it already modded with rad racked, snorkels, yellow secondary, dynatek cdi, jet kit, lrd torq exhaust, and 29.5 outlaws, loved the power, makes your hair stand up when you hit the throttle, awesome bike, feels great, rides great, just some small upgrades and youll be very impressed, i think the carb bikes, '05 to '07 brutes are stouter than new ones

dislikes-smoke a belt easy, not fond of the diff lock lever but pen lock will fix that, when switched to 4wd wont engage till it rolls forward, takes alot of up keep, rear oil seals suck

2009 kawisaki brute force 750fi (currently own)

likes- love this machine more than anything, with all my mods (in sigature) its a blast to ride, never disappointed, like the way it feels, handles pulling big tires, sounds sweet with my full muzzy, more power and bottem end grunt than most other bikes

dislikes-motor is fragile, constant upkeep, rear seals,


----------

